# Is scar tissue an issue? Advice on cut sheet...



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

We had a lamb that received (Polio) treatment in early Sept. He received a heckuva lot of injections, mostly B and recovered quite well. 

I wonder if there will be any noticeable difference we should be aware of in this meat. Any experience or tips?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When is he going to be processed?


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

tomorrow! i thought about just pulling the tenderloin and grinding the rest but we're interested to know of people's experience with this. he has been growing strong/normal about 3 months now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you did the injections in Sept, it should be fine. I can't imagine it would do anything to the meat.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, were they IM or SQ injections?
I don't know anything about this, but I suspected that's why people avoid IM injections, especially in the precious thighs?
Maybe a meat goat person could chime in.
@toth boer goats @Moers kiko boars @AndersonRanch 
Thank you


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi for meat goats it mainly bruising the meat and causing main artery bleeds. Also goats tend to create scarring. So to create less problems in carcass, we give shots under the front arms, or in the cape of the neck.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi for meat goats it mainly bruising the meat and causing main artery bleeds. Also goats tend to create scarring. So to create less problems in carcass, we give shots under the front arms, or in the cape of the neck.


Thanks!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

In cattle most breeders do inj in the necks. The neck is usually ground into burger even though neck roasts are nice roasts. it just discolors the meat most times.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> In cattle most breeders do inj in the necks. The neck is usually ground into burger even though neck roasts are nice roasts. it just discolors the meat most times.


I agree! We always go in the neck with the calf's. I have done in the rump a few times with the cows but we keep them long enough the only thing whey are worth is hamburger at their older age. 
But I believe if there is a issue with the meat you will easily see something off. I don't think it's a every single shot causes a issue thing, I think it's a more it can happen so let's not ruin the good cuts. I have never seen anything odd in the calf's we end up butchering and the neck we cut up into chunks to put in the grinder so we would spot something. But if it's something you don't want to chance do what you have to do


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

For best absorption (for B) we were always told to do IM, so we did. the other script was IM too. these were mostly in the neck. 

i'll try to ask my butcher if he sees anything different.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi everyone! New at raising goats and when reading these posts I find myself wondering what you are writing about! 

What are IM orSQ injections? How do goats or lams get polio? I thought this was a human sickness, that has vanished because of the polio vaccine? And how do the goat get it? Thank you for your information.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh boy! I'll take the easy one- IM = intramuscular and refers to an injection getting poked straight into the muscle. Subq = subcutaneous and refers to an injection going under the skin to be absorbed. You would make a tent of skin, poke/inject and pull out the needle. There's, of course, more finesse to all of this but that's a start. 

You suckered me into polio too!  It's completely different than the human disease but carries the same name. Polioencephalomalacia is the goat or lamb version. Probably tennesseemeatgoats.com has a thorough explanation on it.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Natalia Richards said:


> Hi everyone! New at raising goats and when reading these posts I find myself wondering what you are writing about!
> 
> What are IM orSQ injections? How do goats or lams get polio? I thought this was a human sickness, that has vanished because of the polio vaccine? And how do the goat get it? Thank you for your information.


Great job jumping on and just reading other people's posts. You will learn SO MUCH doing so! 
My mind is currently broken from lack of sleep for the polio part, but I did want to let you know that if you find the search part (I'm not sure if your on the app or not) you can put in what your wanting to know more of and a bunch of other people's posts and replies on that topic will come up for you. I am always using that thing and it is a load of help


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A goat or sheep makes his own Thiamine (b1) as part of his digestive process. When this gets interrupted by stomach upset or illness then the animal runs out of this vital vitamin causing Polioencephilitis. 
The symptoms of muscle weakness, incoordination, stargazing, etc. mimic some of the early symptoms of human polio. (Plus it's easier to spell on a tiny keyboard)


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

littleheathens said:


> Oh boy! I'll take the easy one- IM = intramuscular and refers to an injection getting poked straight into the muscle. Subq = subcutaneous and refers to an injection going under the skin to be absorbed. You would make a tent of skin, poke/inject and pull out the needle. There's, of course, more finesse to all of this but that's a start.
> 
> You suckered me into polio too!  It's completely different than the human disease but carries the same name. Polioencephalomalacia is the goat or lamb version. Probably tennesseemeatgoats.com has a thorough explanation on it.


Thank you!


----------

